# the Maglite ML50L



## bykfixer (Oct 8, 2017)

Maglite in the budget forum? Blasphemy to a few old timers, but it's the direction things have gone these days... sorta.

To some the budget light is a $3.99 number at the checkout counter of a box store or an eBay store. To some a light as much as $50, but branded by a 'non premium' company like Defiant, Energizer or Rayovac can qualify. 

This is 2017. Things have evolved in the flashlight world to a point where the once mighty Rayovac is now along side the new kids like Defiant in the pecking order at your local box store. And so is Maglite anymore. See, a long time ago the Maglite was one of the best lights you could buy. And they were king of the hill in terms of durability and performance. And priced accordingly in the days where a budget light was... $3.99.... in 1980 dollars that was a lot. But a 2-3D Mag was $19.99. 

Ok, enough of that. Maglite of 2016 is seen my many as lagging in terms of moving forward technologically. Yet not many will disagree that the fabled Maglite is still a reliable product that is simple to operate. Instead of trying to keep up the pace of all these newest ideas in everything tacti-cool Maglite has stuck with what works and tweaked that along the way. I somehow doubt ole Tony is scouring the pages of CPF to see what those crazy kids want next. Instead he is likely hanging out at the factory, the lab or the drawing board ensuring his new crop of employees and engineers are taking care of business 1979 style with 2017 equipment. 

Enter the ML50 series. For about $35 the 2 or 3 C cell LED flashlight mimics an old school approach while providing a modern-ish setup. Gone are light bulbs in this one. So is a reflector with a cam to rotate a beam from an ugly old flooder with a giant bullseye darkened area to a pencil lead beam without much spill. Instead a quarter turn with positive stops at both ends gets you a wide spot with lots of flood and a nice blend between to a sharpened spot and plenty of spill remaining. 
Also gone is the beam that looked like the head was covered with blue celophane and now a crisp white beam, although a hint of blue can be seen in certain scenarios. 

The ML50 2C touts a bit over 400 lumens with a thermal step down that gradually reduces output to about 75%. The 3C touts a bit over 600 lumens using the same setup. Medium is noted to be about 100 lumens on both. Mag calls it low. Eco mode is rated around 20 lumens on both. I call that low since many other lights use that for their low setting, but it seems California Cop Light maker Maglite has chosen a more "earth friendly" sounding term. 
Ok.

The switch on the ML50's is the Mag standard side switch, but in this case travel is noteably less and the click is nearly silent. It feels very positive from on to off. The button resides slightly below the barrel. The slight travel will make accidental turn on very easy in my view and is certainly a short coming for some applications such as a foot chase with the light belt carried. But for us regular folks it's a real nice improvement over the long travel of the original Mag switch. The feel is similar to the smaller XL light series.

Quickly clicking twice gets medium, 3 gets you low. Again like the XL series switches it took a few tries but I quickly got the hang of it. Mag uses a twist tailcap loose, hold the button thing where you can change the setup of the light. It defaults hi/me/lo but can be hi/lo/strobe (for campers?), or momentary/hi/lo for police or momentary/hi/strobe for tactical.... 
Me, I'd have liked a long press for strobe option along with the default setting, but lack of that doesn't make it a deal breaker for my uses.

The light was coated perfectly in a typical Mag black. Shiney cop light black, but they can be had in Mag red, blue, silver or pewter. Probably the same method as always, but a quarter turn of the tailcap allows circuit cut of the electronic switch. Like the ML25's lock out is easy. The knurling feels like a Maglite. Nothing more, nothing less. Grippy with gloves, slippery when wet just like the old days. (Note they have a more tactical grip in the ML50XL series.)

The head is somewhere between the full size lights of old and the ML25 series. Note flashlight lens dot com has glass or polycarbonate replacements if you prefer a bit more light transmission through the lens. 






Here it is versus other C sized
Top to bottom, a 3C Brinkmann Legend, a full size 3C Mag incan, a 3C Defiant (3 emitter light), the 3C XL 50L and a 3C ML25 (with Stinger anti-roll device)

In use in the brightly lit WalMart parking lot I thought "eh, what's all the fuss about?" But when I got home to a dimly lit street was when I saw the magic. My neighbors golden tan roof shingles were... golden tan. The maple tree leaves were a nice green and the bark took on a gray tone... just like in daylight. Perfect CRI? Eh, I doubt it, but overall the brightly lit circle looked pretty natural. When I aimed it 2 doors down (about 200 feet or 60 meters) the entire house was brightly lit in full spill beam or the focused spot. But the focused spot really increased the throw. When I aimed it 3 doors down (about 300 feet/100 meters) I could clearly see my neighbor leaving his unlit shed in his unlit backyard dressed in hunting gear carrying his compound bow inside. He gave me a typical "bykfixer is trying out a new flashlight" wave and disappeared indoors. 

To me, the medium (what Mag calls low) setting was a great next level. It provides plenty of light to find my wifes glasses one of the dogs carried out back from 50 feet or lit my 20x20 shed very well. Actually the low (what Mag calls Eco) is going to be my most used level. It's about as bright as those old full sized 2C incans with a nice crisp white beam. Using the Eco setting lit my home well at 2am without some policeman riding by thinking my home was being robbed. I could read by the light reflected off the ceiling of my home. 





No PWM detected on Eco mode.

Gone is the "candle" mode with this one as the head is not user removable. I never understood the candle mode anyway. At table top level the thing needs a lamp shade in candle mode anyway or you get blinded each time you look towards your electric candle. 

The Mag ML50 may not be cutting edge technology, nor the forward thinking by many modern era light makers. But it is another example of Maglite inching forward in terms of satisfying a market that has come to rely on their products for 38 years. This is a good replacement for the light your aging parent who has been using a Maglite for decades or a great general use light without a lot of bells and whistles. A budget light in one sense, but priceless when it's dark and a flashlight absolutely positively needs to work. Built in USA, this one is a winner in my view.


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 8, 2017)

*Re: the Maglite XL50L*

Great write-up 👍🏼👍🏼 I feel like a bad person if I don't have at least one Maglite in the house. I grabbed the 3D cell version and have been impressed by Maglites most recent offerings. Having dif modes and levels on a Mag is a nice upgrade and implemented nicely. I still need to get some NIMH D cells to fuel mine. Thanks for this bykfixer!


----------



## elzilcho (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: the Maglite XL50L*

I was hoping this was about the XL50. I like the classic Maglite styling of the ML series but prefer the tail clicky. Have you tried the XL50? The specs show an impressive beam distance for 200 lumens.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 9, 2017)

GG, 
Your enquirey about Malkoff-ing a 2D then deciding on a newer Mag instead... then finding myself alone in a Wal-Mart (ie no Mrs Bykfixer areound) and doing an eenie-meenie-mienee-moe led to the purchase.
Thank you!!

Elzilco, 
I absosutely love the XL50. Had a 200 but it's operating system baffled me so I gave it to my son. 
The label showing the beam distance is correct. Those and the ML25 series have remarkable throw for their given output(s).

I'll talk about an XL50 at some point. Probably do an ML25 vs XL50 thread or something.. only issue I've had with an XL50 is it tends to turn on too easy when clipped inside my pocket.

I just saw the title was written as "XL50". Sorry Elzilco. Just edited it to show ML instead. 
At cpf, I hope that does not cause issues for searches.


----------



## xxo (Oct 16, 2017)

The ML50 is hard to beat for around $35!

I like the C cell size lights, but I rarely run them on actual C cells, I usually make a DIY spacer tube and run them on AA eneloops (AA's and C's are the same length).


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 22, 2017)

I have an eneloop'd ML25 xxo. I have remind myself "yes it has batteries in it" because it's so lightweight.

I have not seen the 2 cell version anywhere in stores (locally anyway) so a bit of online shopping and I found a Home Depot not too far away that had 4 in stock. Mrs. Fixer was sitting in a recliner all relaxed after a typical taxing day at work. I said "wanna go out to dinner?" Before the word dinner was out of my mouth she had sprang up from that easy chair like a dog who heard the mailman's truck pull up to the house... "can we go to Home Depot too?" she asks... 

They had two gray and two black versions. Mrs. Fixer chose the gray. 
It's my first gray Maglite. At one point every Maglite I owned was that "pewter" color that ends up looking stainless after a while. (Not to be confused with their 'silver' that looks like shine'd up raw alluminum.)





The shades of gray by Maglite.
I really like the gray. And I noticed at online places the word gray in color choices for the ML25, D size etc and not pewter... hmmmm.

Has Maglite replaced pewter with gray, I pondered... well never mind that... how about the beam? In side by side with the 3 cell version it was hard to tell but the 3 cell is a smidge brighter.... Maglite states 15hr runtime on high, which we all know means about 40 lumens (or 10% of the original output remains). Being that this so called 'eco' mode is about 20, yeah I can live with 40 lumens after 15 hours. That's enough to find my way home. 

I've read here at CPF about Maglites thermal step downs after X number of minutes but feel comfy that their process involves stepping down to about 75% of max output in a gradual manner over a few minutes versus some "turbo" that lasts a rated number then drops to about 45% (or less) of the rated output. 

Now would I use these ML50's in life or death situations? Probably so. But as a primary around the house application since I won't program them to do momentary but keep it factory hi/me/lo instead. 

I really hope that Maglite sticks with the way they chose the focus on these ML50's for future lights (when practical) because regardless of where the bezel is rotated the beam aint bad at all. I do prefer their former switches as they allowed momentary and pretty much prevented accidental turn on. Now a quarter turn of the tailcap allows lockout but that makes for clumsyness in hurried situations... "let's see, did I twist the tailcap to lockout or not?" when pushing the on button in a hurry. 

Another "wish" for these would be hurricane mode where output would be opposite of factory. Start on eco for reading by candle light, finding the john etc, low for checking on the next door neighbors roof and high being the last setting like high beams in your car. Why camping mode includes strobe is beyond me... that should be sos or some alternating "please help" deal and not strobe in hopes the grizzley will decide "oh they have a strober, lets pass up raiding that camp sites food supply"...:duh2:

If Maglite keeps coming up with stuff like these ML50's, ML25's and those super-duper D cell lights for consumer applications I can see them being around another 30+ years


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 22, 2017)

I have some Tenergy c cells arriving today and I’ll make a trip to Home Depot to grab a ml50l hopefully this afternoon. Als found some eneloop aa to c adapters that I’ve never used so I’ll give those a try too. Bykfixer you better stop posting about these Mags! I’m trying to lighten my flashlight load but when I get rid of one another keeps showing up!


bykfixer said:


> I have an eneloop'd ML25 xxo. I have remind myself "yes it has batteries in it" because it's so lightweight.
> 
> I have not seen the 2 cell version anywhere in stores (locally anyway) so a bit of online shopping and I found a Home Depot not too far away that had 4 in stock. Mrs. Fixer was sitting in a recliner all relaxed after a typical taxing day at work. I said "wanna go out to dinner?" Before the word dinner was out of my mouth she had sprang up from that easy chair like a dog who heard the mailman's truck pull up to the house... "can we go to Home Depot too?" she asks...
> 
> ...


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 22, 2017)

Wutheheck?





It's only money, right?


----------



## xxo (Oct 23, 2017)

Good score on the 2 cell ML50's BykFixer! I didn't know home depot had the 2 cell variety, just checked and the closest store to me that has them is about 40 miles away, I hope that they will be coming soon to the closer HD's in my area. 

Was pewter ever a official color? All of the pewter ones I have seen in stores are marked as being gray which seem to vary from dark charcoal gray to almost silver.

Most of the newer Mags step down after about 15 min or so on their highest mode, not enough to really notice in actual use. The ML25's are an exception - they don't seem to step down which probably explains their shorter run times. If I am running a light for that long I like a step down to save battery life my self, though I rarely keep on on for that long without switching on and off (I use momentary a lot).

Speaking of momentary, when set to one of the momentary function sets the light won't stay on if it is accidentally activated. I kind of like the soft touch switches now that I am getting older....easier on the hands and momentary is more fool proof because the light won't go to constant on if you press too hard - better for "tactical" uses. I do agree that they should add a low to high function set and a slow beacon mode replacing the strobe on the camping setup.

OldLumens Youtube tear down on the ML300 is a great vid, a lot of people like to ***** about Mag's heat sink (which was not good on the earlier gen C/D cell LEDs), but oldlumens shows that the third gen heatsink is quite good, the LED is mounted on a brass(?) disk that is press fitted to the aluminum body.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 23, 2017)

Good info for this thread! Thanks.

I did a check of the 2C vs 3C ML25 runtimes. The 2 cell ran rock steady at about 2 hours with dimming for another hour. The head was getting hot so I stopped at 3 hours figuring it had dimmed to about 25% or thereabouts. The 3 cell gradually dimmed. I turned it off after about 18 hours figuring it had about 25% output too. 

I showed it in an ML25 thread somebody else started in the LED section right after they came out. Probably page 20+ by now as threads disappear quickly in that section, which is part why I picked the budget section to do this one. 

I hear ya on the momentary and may do the LEO setting on my 2 cell ML50. Momentary/hi/eco. But I do like that 100 lumen setting they call low... hmmm. 
As a casual user I'm not concerned with accidental activation. I just figured I'd throw the notion out there for any military or police out there wanting to use one on duty. 
But strobe for camping? Man I'm still scratching my head on that one...


----------



## xxo (Oct 23, 2017)

The ML25's run pretty much flat out on eneloops until they die with only a short period of dimming, especially with the 2 cell version. With alkalines I would think they are still trying to run full throttle but the cells can't keep up so they start to dim and run for a long time like that (especially the 3 cell). Personally I would rather have the step down after 15 min. but a lot of people are obsessed with lights that don't step down (strange how some don't seem to mind if they call it a "turbo" mode or some such?)


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 23, 2017)

Pffft! Yer preachin' to the choir on the turbo nonsense. 

Pewter was a color at one point but I do not know the history or when that color stopped. My (what I call pewter) ML25's were listed as black. lol. I considered leaving them nip, but since every one in that WalMart were listed that way I figured "eh, no big deal" and opened them. 





The mini mag is pewter from the 90's


----------



## xxo (Oct 24, 2017)

I have seen colored mags listed as black on the package also black and colors marked as assorted or something like that (can't remember exactly the term they used, I think I used to see these at walmart which used to have a lot of weird colors).


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 26, 2017)

A little time has passed and since acquiring these lights Jack Frost has sent his cousin Late October down from atop of the north hemisphere to remind us not to forget him. 
Gloves are the norm this time of year thanks to the uncle Aurthor gene I was graced with. Tonights pick was a pair of Mechanix type gloves. A slip on kind with re-enforced finger tips. 

Lightly colored jacket. Check. Gloves. Check. Melon cover. Check. Flashlights. Check. 
Being I live in a subdivision I set out without my lights turned on thanks to free lumens of street lamps. But soon an overhanging tree darkened things. Turn on the.... rotate light... continue to rotate... where's the switch? It was not until I removed the glove that I could find the switch. Ok, that's weird. I've never found that finding a Maglite switch with gloves on was an issue. Yet both the 2 cell and 3 cell had the same feeling. Once I found it and positioned my hand to thumb the settings quickly and consistently all was well. 

I dialed the beam to a nice wide spot. It rotates about 45 degrees from full spill to full spot. I keep it at about 22 degrees. 

I liked the eco setting for a jaunt around the block. Plenty of light to see the neighbors gray cat at 50 feet was indeed a cat without some paranoid person thinking "oh crap, the cops".... both lights looked equally bright at the 25-50 feet on eco. The 2 cell _seemed_ to be slightly brighter at 25 feet but no dif noticed at 50 feet. 

Got near some woods and tried the low setting. Again both were equally bright, and again with the 2 cell appearing slightly brighter at 25-50 feet. The low setting showed a barking dog in the neighbors back yard about 100 feet away was a tan mixed breed short haired dog with dark spots.

I got to the woods where it was plenty dark and fired them up on high. At 50-75 feet the 3 cell is a lot brighter, but when shining it over a field of about 300 feet onto a fence the difference was negligable. What? Yup at a distance that 400+ lumen light threw photons just as well as the 600+ lumen one. I tried it at about 200 feet and same thing. I rotated the bezel to full spot and got the same results.
Amazing!! 

I had a Malkoff'd 6 volt light that puts out about 75 lumens and the eco setting kept pace at all angles and distances. That was indeed a surprise. I finished the jaunt with the 3 cell on eco. 3 cell love and all. 

When I arrived home I tried out some classic C sized Mags with the glove thing and found that even though the switch was easier to find it also took some searching at first. It seems like the old 'rubber bulb' was rounder and made finding it a bit easier, but not by much. 

Basically when carrying the 2 cell version in the back pocket of my jeans bezel down I never considered it falling out. The extra length of the 3 cell stayed in my pocket but felt like I was carrying a 357 revolver barrel down.... a little awkward in other words. So I'd say if hands free may be required the a wrist lanyard or holster for the 3 cell would be handy while a 2 cell fits comfy in your jacket or trouser pocket.

A bit about the beam: While I was doing my thing a whacky neighbor who wears 16" rain golashes year round and walks a cat was out doing that with a really bright light. I saw it through the trees in spurts. What I noted was how blue it was, which reminded me I hadn't paid attention to the Mag beam. After that I took note that there was a slight yellow corona of both with a hint of green in the "pupil" of the 2 cell and a slight gray in the 3 cell. That was both lights aimed straight down on a light gray pavement. 

At any distance a cool white beam edging at the far reaches of neutral was noted... 6200-6400? Not cold, not copy paper white. And to be honest colors looked a whole lot more natural to my eyes than the neutral Malkoff I mentioned earlier. I'm speculating that part is my eyes prefer the cooler end of LED tints, and that contrary to popular belief Maglite has gotten pretty good at LED's. 

Both versions of the ML50L are winners in my view. It just kinda comes down to how big or small you prefer. Neither one really stands out from the other in terms of performance.


----------



## xxo (Oct 27, 2017)

I have also found the switches on the C cell Mags a little hard to find under stress of with gloves, which is one of the reasons I went with the D cell models back in the day.

I also find that the newer LED Mags seem brighter than their lumen ratings would suggest, I think that cd/throw is just as important if not more so than lumens when it comes to perceived "brightness".


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 27, 2017)

When the info is available I use the candela number to determine deal or no deal on LED lights. Folks saw the 173 lumens and 2 hour runtime on the 2 cell ML25 and yawned. I saw my camo clad neighbor carry his compound bow from his shed to his house with it at 300 feet due to the 12900+ candela number. 
To me lumens is just a guide like mpg on a car. 

I have not picked up any of the newer D Mags lately. Because the 2015 2D I bought with a measely 275 lumens floated my boat just fine. It's relegated to a truck light, still in the package so the supplied batteries park in the blister pack too. But I'll probably grab another one at some point.
Due to the gloves thing and all.


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 27, 2017)

Good stuff Bykfixer! I like the 2c version I picked along with tenergy nimh cells. Never had a C mag before. The output is plenty bright and throwy for me but I keep wondering how the 3c would feel in hand. Used to have 3D mags. Question, when the head on your copy is turned all the way to the left for flood is there a hole in the middle of the beam? I feel like the ml300l I tried had zero hole in the middle.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 27, 2017)

Basically I photographed both the 2 cell and 3 cell and they were virtually the same. Rotated full spill I called 10 o'clock, mid way 11 o'clock and full spot 12 o'clock.


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 27, 2017)

Above and beyond sir. Thanks much. That’s exactly what mine looks like.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 27, 2017)

By about 10:15-10:20 the hole is gone. 

What good is a thread w/o beam shotz? :thinking:
Shame on me for taking so long...

Folks dismiss Maglite, but I'll keep on buying them before I buy many of those Johnny come lately's.


----------



## hsa (Oct 28, 2017)

I have been using the ML50 for a little over a year now and it is a great light but the button is hard to find. I started wearing a low lumen headlamp and now it is easy and I like the headlamp too.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2017)

Mrs. Fixer is always borrowing my tools, so I borrowed one of hers this morning.





A glitter nail polish.
Perhaps a wee bit of star light will show me where the switch is. 
I've used it on my favorite buttons of the tv remotes for stuff like finding the 'subtitles' button in low light with success.

And in case anybody is wondering if I really have a neighbor who wears goloshes year 'round...




Here she is discussing how dog walker folks should clean up their dog poop better so her cats aren't always tugging on the leash trying to sniff it out... to a neighbor who probably has at least 3 pistols on his person at that time. 

Later today she'll whiz by on a gas powered skateboard wearing WW2 Japanese pilot goggles and leather helmet... yup. 
Basically she is a retired rocket fuel scientist. Kind of a modern day Albert Einstein. 

Anyway I got the fever during the night and awoke to a cold sweat that my local Home Depot sold the last ML300 so I'll be going there sometime today to purchase one of the 5 their site says they have in stock.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2017)

Went out and grabbed a 3 cell ML300. Turns out they had 4 black and 6 gray (labeled black). So I picked out a black one for the serial number...




Postimage seems to downsize resolution, which blurs the photos slightly. I size them 800 res before posting them there. They look fine before that.
Anyway I just thought 199_357_ was a cool S/N.

It does a nice wide spot at 10 o'clock a small spot at 11 o'clock and full spill at 12 o'clock. And like the 50, the switch button will be kinda difficult to find with gloves (even though it's a D size) thanks to a flatter button and a shallower scoop out. So it got some glitter paint around it too. 

First thing I noticed was how light weight it is empty. Loaded it feels like an old 3C in weight. I don't see that as an issue, just pointing it out. The beam looks almost identical to the ML50's too. 
The bezel thankfully is still classic Mag size so finding lenses won't be difficult. Classic tail caps don't swap so your glass breaker tail cap won't fit. Smaller OD and ID with the ML50, although wall thickness appears the same.





Left is a 300

Note the head is a bit less bell shaped and more bullet shaped. I suppose that is for a deeper reflector.





Slight change in head shape.

The head does not twist off like the classics do. But even if they did Mag used a differing thread pitch for the new stuff lately. Much finer. 

I did like how the spring does not fight back so hard like the old ones did when replacing the tail cap. Matter of fact it does not touch the cells until nearly half way tightened. Very useful change in my view.

The 3D 300 is shorter than the classic 3D also. The switch being closer to the head by about 1/4" is partly why. But the barrel is a bit shorter too, so I'd suppose the switch assembly is shorter as well. 





The web site said $34.95, but at my store it was $39.95. I was going to buy one so I did not haggle over the $5 figuring somewhere down the road karma will drop $5 in my lap someday. 

At some point I'll pick up a 2 cell version of the 300. But I really like the 3 cell version.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2017)

So I went to my local Lowes and WalMart seeking a 2 cell ML300 to no avail. But WalMart had a classic 2D LED. 168 measely lumens. Well when I got home and compared the ratings... holy smokes, no wonder I'd never considered the 300...
Left is the 300, but check out the numbers on the classic.




Amazing!!

I bought a blue one btw. Don't believe the numbers?





Beams side by side. 





The 300 beam at 15 feet





The Classic LED. 

Crazy but true, but that 178 lumen Maglite at 300 feet is dang near as good at spotting a dog than a 600 lumen modern light. Now the 600+ lumen number lights up that whole 300 feet a lot better though. Lots more spill, that's for sure.


----------



## xxo (Nov 1, 2017)

Even though the 3rd Gen Mags are a huge improvement in most ways, the 2nd gen Mag LEDs still have their place - I keep one in my car because it has the old mechanical switch that won't drain the batteries in long term storage and that it still has all of that throw. Though only 168 lumens, the gen 2 hot spot is just as bright as on the ML300 only smaller in diameter.

Comparing the ML300 to the ML50, I find that the 300's beam is crisper with a more intense spot (no doubt thanks to the slightly larger reflector).


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 1, 2017)

I had not had the chance to do more than a quick comparison, but tonight I figure on taking a stroll with a 3 cell 300 and a 2 cell ML50 (being the beam of the 2 and 3 cell were so similar).
I figure on see-ing exactly what you cite xx, as you stated thanks to the slightly larger reflector. 

So the 168 lumen classic is a 2nd gen LED? I did not know that. I feel like I remember back in 015 it was a "standard" LED and was like $35, where there was a "Pro" model? next to it that was $10 more. It was my first ever LED Maglite so like most consumers I picked the less expensive one. 

Back then my local Home Depot had dozens of Maglites in stock in a bunch of platforms. These days they carry a few 3 cell ML25' and 50's along with 3 cell 300's and mini mags in AA and AAA. Oh, and they have a few XL50's left. All my local Lowes had was 3 AA mini mags. Defiant, Rigid and Eveready take up most of the shelf space at Home Depot now. Even Coast lights are barely there. At Lowes there was a plethora of Lux Pro and a slew of off brand stuff I'd never heard of. 

My local WalMart on the other hand has lots of spots for Mags with lots of empty hooks.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 1, 2017)

It's later and I just returned from a quick jaunt. 
At the last second I opt'd to take the 3 cell ML50 instead of the 2 cell to ensure any differences noted between it and a 300 could not be attributed to a 200 lumen difference in output. 

In my 75' x 100' backyard the difference is not noticed... but when I arrived at a field about 500 feet long there was definitely a difference noted in how well I could see a gray fence covered in vines some 500-600 feet away. 

At first I pondered what was "crisp"-er about the beam while trying various head adjustments. What subtley began to notice was how well I could see details at a distance... a distance that in daytime is pushing the boundries of my visual acuety. ie, at about 400' in daytime my 53 year old eyes struggle to make out details (even with corrective lenses). 

With all that said, yeah I could see a more crisp beam from the 300. I suppose what I noted was a slight fuzzyness in the spot of the 50. So then I compared them in dense brush. The newer Mag tint gave no hint of self blinding when shining the spot through a hole in the dense vines and tree leaves. And objects like trees and vines on the other side of the hole were clearly visible... as far as I could see. 

I ended up finding medium plenty for the crowded areas. I only used this setting in the dense brush areas so no compare of 300 vs 50 beam. Low is great for general purpose with both and the 300 seemed a bit brighter there too. 

I carried some other stuff too, and had fun with those for a few ticks, but the purpose tonight was to compare Maglites of 016 while imagining how much Conrad Hubert, CF Burgess and other pioneers would be flabergasted over these babies.

Oh, and before I forget... with gloved hands if I used pointer fingers to find the switches the search was a lot less daunting. It was amazing how easily I could find them using that finger. Carrying the light palm up and having the switch on the bottom of the light is foreign to me but... it's probably going to be my new method so that it'll feel natural gloves or not. I also noted the dot of finger nail polish I put on the rubber button could be felt like a scuffed spot versus the smooth barrel ... so I may scuff the button(s) of my ML's. It wasn't like I could "feel it" through the glove, but noted the resistance to my glove as it passed over... including an ever so slight scraping sound.

I noted the extra girth of the D barrel was easier to grip over time and the little extra weight versus the C barrel did not cause any feeling of "too heavy". One evening I'll do a classic 3D vs a 300 regarding carry, but I think Maglite probably put a lot of thought into these new D lights. And the slightly smaller girth will probably be more comfy over time to my average sized hands versus the older outside diameter. 
Well that's it for now.


----------



## xxo (Nov 2, 2017)

I think the first gen were the ones that were sold with drop ins - aside from the LED drop in, they were same as the incan versions down to the spare bulb in the tail cap.

Gen 2's had non removable LEDs but basically the same deign as the incans with a few minor tweaks; different LEDs were used over the years which changed the lumen ratings. I think the current 168 lm version may use an XP-E2(?) like on the ML25s, not completely sure. The Pro only came in 2D configuration and had (I think) a XP-G LED and a higher lumen rating.

The ML300 and ML50 make look like the old Mags are really newly designed from the ground up as multi-mode LEDs. I think these are game changers and put Mag back in the game as far as innovation goes with the big C and D cell lights.

I always tend to use my pointer finger and I am in the habit of keeping my finger on the button when I carry the light in case I need to see something quick. I was thinking of adding a little skateboard tape or the like under the switch buttons to make them easier to find by feel (I have tried it with a bit of gaffer's tape and it does work).


----------



## terryoregon (Nov 2, 2017)

My latest two Maglites, chose the ML50L*X* version because I liked the unique foliage-green color not available in the ML50L. Both these have become the household top-of-the-refrigerator flashlights. I chose these because my wife needs traditional simplicity - she has no interesting in any of my flashlights where training is necessary. She always chooses the ML50LX for its smaller size. The ONLY other flashlight she has played with on her own (one time) is my Acebeam X80 - she liked goofing around with turbo-plus mode (25K lm), and all the other colored LEDs built into it.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 2, 2017)

Dratz!! Now I want an 50XL.

My whole family prefers Maglite products T.O.


----------



## xxo (Nov 3, 2017)

Love those LX Mags! 

They come in a bunch of cool colors and are hard anodized. I'm think that Mag probably won't sell a whole lot of these and years from now collectors will be trying to hunt down all of the LX colors and configurations (C or D, 2 or 3 cells). Mag Tacs also come in pretty much the same hard ano'ed colors I think a Foliage green Mag Tac would go real good with your LX ML50 and ML300.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice to see Maglite still alive and well on CPF. I've only really had the Malkoff Mag LEDs but after trying an ML300L with the modes and all it sure was nice. Really wish they'd do these in a warm LED though. It's the only reason my Surefire 6P M61W has become my go to light at work.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 3, 2017)

Any retailers selling ML300LXs?
I prefer not to buy from faceless warehouses that kill jobs. Not saying I won't.... just prefer to trade "how-ya-doin's" with proprietors when possible.


----------



## hsa (Nov 3, 2017)

I would do brightguy.com. Good outfit.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 5, 2017)

Yup, bright guy is a-ok. 

They have a red version that will likely be on my list of 'gotta-have-it' soon as I pay for some eBay purchases.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Nov 5, 2017)

The ML300LX retails for $155 down here. I’m tempted to pick one up. I like the look of the knurling and finish on it. Maglite sadly seem to be a bit of a dying breed down here.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 5, 2017)

$155?!?!?! No wonder an R1 lawman is 600 bux. HolyMackeral.

Can you order one from the states and just pay like $35 to ship it?


----------



## XR6Toggie (Nov 5, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> $155?!?!?! No wonder an R1 lawman is 600 bux. HolyMackeral.



Unfortunately our dollar against the $US has dropped quite a bit in the last couple of years. Having to ship them in probably doesn’t help either. The extra costs of buying stuff is affectionately referred to as the ‘Australia tax’.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 5, 2017)

Ugh!! What a drag.


----------



## xxo (Nov 6, 2017)

LiftdT4R said:


> Nice to see Maglite still alive and well on CPF. I've only really had the Malkoff Mag LEDs but after trying an ML300L with the modes and all it sure was nice. Really wish they'd do these in a warm LED though. It's the only reason my Surefire 6P M61W has become my go to light at work.



I don't think that we will see real warm tints in LED Mags, most people still tend to prefer cool white......But this may be changing as more recent Cree LEDs seem to be getting more neutral and some of the big light manufactures (including energizer) are starting to advertise neutral tints as a feature on some of their lights. My 2C ML25 purchased last year is just about perfectly neutral (which is ideal for me) and my ML300, purchased a few years back when they first came out is not too bad either (only slightly cool). Streamlight seems to be going with real nice neutral tints on their newer lights as well.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 6, 2017)

^^^^Pressing like button repeatedly…

Great post.


Love, love, love me a warm toasty beam... from a lightbulb. 

I think tints being used by many are getting pretty close to lightbulbs in terms of realistic appearance of the world lit by a flashlight.


----------



## xxo (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm looking forward to the new ML150 coming out.......looks like a updated Mag Charger version of the ML50.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 8, 2017)

First heard of that one in spring 017. But that's the last we heard. 
Thanks for the video.


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 8, 2017)

kinda gross blue green tint.


----------



## xxo (Nov 9, 2017)

LeanBurn said:


> kinda gross blue green tint.




could be the camera, seems like most tints look weird on video.


----------



## xxo (Nov 9, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> First heard of that one in spring 017. But that's the last we heard.
> Thanks for the video.



Yeah they must be behind schedule on this one, I think the same thing happened with the ML125 and ML100's (which were really the first of the "3rd Generation" full size Mags).


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 9, 2017)

I've considered the 125, but am holding out for that 150... 
If it aint out by spring I'll be buying the 125... heck after the 150 arrives I may buy one anyway.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 9, 2017)

I’ll be buying that 150LR as well. My only wish would be for the matte finish that Mag now has, but in an email exchange, they said they were not putting that finish on this light...


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 10, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I've considered the 125, but am holding out for that 150...
> If it aint out by spring I'll be buying the 125... heck after the 150 arrives I may buy one anyway.



According to Maglite customers service. The ML150LR is coming out end of 2017 or beggining of 2018. I have 3 ML125s. Great light that runs on the rechargable it comes with or standard C cells.


----------



## xxo (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a ML125 as well - good light but a bit dated. Runs real good on the NiMH battery pack, but you need to take it out to charge, though the standard charger is fairly fast, only takes about 2 hrs or so. The ability to run on 3 C cells is a plus, though I almost always use the NiMH battery stick. The LED is a Cree XP-G and mine has a very cool sort of ghostly white tint and the ML125 also uses PWM. The ML125 is a little longer and heavier than the ML50. 

And the ML125 sure can take some abuse:


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 21, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> Nice to see Maglite still alive and well on CPF. Really wish they'd do these in a warm LED though. .



I remember when folks here said the ML25 was available with an incan version. I thought "huh? Have they not noticed all those incan minimags collecting dust on store displays?"... But late in 017 they came out with "colored" minimags, and solitaires saying XL50's aint far behind. Red, blue, green and "warm" tints available. Each with a removeable/reversible clip. So then I pondered if the incan ML25 was offered as a "feeler" for how the Mag market would take to a warm beam. 

In another section here those W's got good reception from a few. Being limited availability a few members took a chance and scored one here n there. I was thinking maybe Maglites strategy is to see how well their lowest priced lights are received and if the market says "yay" we'll see some C and D versions offered in warm as well. 

Double x, I finally watched the video in post #9. Very informative. And now we have a pretty good idea of how they can be disassembled along with the simple genious that continues to make Maglite products as reliable as always using more updated parts n pieces. 

Love him or hate him; old Tony's still got it goin' on.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ha oddly enough I also watched that vid for the first time today. I'm enjoying my ML50L as my high power flashlight. I'm running it on 2 Tenergy Centura nimh cells and it's been working flawlessly. I think this light is maybe the best size to power ratio in the Mag lineup, but I'm open to other opinions on that. Bykfixer recommended an aftermarket acrylic lens that has a very light diffusion to it that is a nice and very inexpensive upgrade.


bykfixer said:


> I remember when folks here said the ML25 was available with an incan version. I thought "huh? Have they not noticed all those incan minimags collecting dust on store displays?"... But late in 017 they came out with "colored" minimags, and solitaires saying XL50's aint far behind. Red, blue, green and "warm" tints available. Each with a removeable/reversible clip. So then I pondered if the incan ML25 was offered as a "feeler" for how the Mag market would take to a warm beam.
> 
> In another section here those W's got good reception from a few. Being limited availability a few members took a chance and scored one here n there. I was thinking maybe Maglites strategy is to see how well their lowest priced lights are received and if the market says "yay" we'll see some C and D versions offered in warm as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## xxo (Jan 21, 2018)

The 3rd Gen Mags are really a big step forward for Mag. A lot of people see that they look similar to their old ican Mag from back in the 90's and assume that these are just LED'ed versions of the old incan Mags (which is essentially what the 2nd Gen Mag LEDs are) and go into a rant about Mag never upgrading technology and being decades behind their favorite Chinese light of the day, but as Old Lumen's Vid shows, these are completely new designs built from the ground up to be high intensity LED flashlights. Yeah they still made out of nicely machined aluminum (in the USA), still have adjustable focus (although using a new and much improved system), still run on C and D cell batteries (which is a good thing for the vast majority of Mag's customer base), and still built for throw over raw lumens, but these are just things people have come to expect from Mags and have kept them buying them for all of these years.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 21, 2018)

Well said fellows.

In an early post someone said (paraphrasing) "dratz I thought this was an XL50 thread" since I had named it wrongly "XL50" instead of ML50.
I commented there would be comments about the XL50 at some point. I considered starting an XL50 thread, but since this one seems to encompass newer big Mags in general I'll post a comment here. 

Note the comment is a direct quote I sent as a PM when asked what I thought of the XL50. Being it is my own words and none from the op I hope it does not violate rule 12 (or whichever one about using quotes from PM's) 
Here goes: (quote is in italics)

_The XL50 is one of my favorite flashlights. Oh, I'm sure it would get the thumbs down by the CPF crowd due to the tint and 3aaa carrier. 

It's definitely a thrower. It may as well not be adjustable except you get a pencil beam with either a slight spill, or a bit larger spot that blends to spill. By the point of flood it has a big dark spot in the center. 

The "candle" mode is pretty good as the LED being recessed into the body means you don't get blinded when it's sitting on a table in tailstand mode and look towards the light. The beam tint is very similar to the ML series too. 

In use the tailcap switch is exactly like the ML50 and 300. On is 100%, two quick clicks for low (20%) and three for strobe. My only qualm with it is a couple of times I felt my pants leg get warm because it had turned on while sitting with it clipped inside my pocket. Yet you can twist the tailcap about a full rotaion to lock it out. And you can use that feature to turn it on/off at your last setting. You read that right... if you use the tailcap as a twisty it also acts as a memory feature. So I use mine like a twisty when pocket carrying at work. No momentary though. 

Like many 3 cell carriers this one is easily able to be put in backwards in darkness or low light. Being reverse protected means no big deal. There is a small pin sticking out of each end. The front end pin sticks out much farther and has a brass "tit" in the center where the tailcap end actually has a small hole in the center. For the first time user that may an issue but once you get familiar with the XL50 it's easy to feel which end is which, even if blindfolded. 

It has a serial number that is revealed when the head is removed. Grip is better than a Malkoff MDC but not as positive as an ML or classic Maglite. It's round. The kit sold at Home Depot is an XL50 with a rubberized octigon head covering that houses colored lenses and a removable plastic pocket clip that also acts as a grip ring. It also fits over the body of a Malkoff MD2 and Streamlight Scorpion to act an an antiroll on those as well. May fit some others but I have not tried yet. 

Yup, it's a goody. I'm holding off on the warm Mags for now but the warm XL50 will be hard to resist when it arrives._
End quote.

To me the XL50 is meant for outdoor use. Tailstanding it on low under a kitchen sink is not an excersize in self blindness by any means. But it's strong point is the thrower beam. No "if's and's or but's". Some prefer a broader spill and the XL50 will not satisfy that request. But with a slip on cover with a lens from Flashlight Lens dot com that was well scuffed by the user it could easily become that in a reversible way using the antiroll attachment that comes in the kit from places like Home Depot.


----------



## xxo (Jan 22, 2018)

My take on the XL50 for what it's worth (not much) is mixed. I had one for about a week before the switch died (got stuck in the ON mode), after that I returned it and never got another one.....not because of the switch failure (nobody has perfect QC, though Mag is generally very good in this respect), but more because I didn't feel a connection when the holding the XL50 that reminded me of shaking hands with an old or new friend (or whatever) like I have with most of the Mags that I have owned.

I like that the XL50 electronic switch, clean throwy beam and easy access to high and low mode (could do without the strobe), but there a few things I don't like. One is the 3 AAA/battery carrier set up, I have never liked these and would much prefer a 1 AA light, which would eliminate the need for a battery carrier (which is apparently a point of potential failure reported in many of the long term reviews on amazon) and would allow for a slimmer form; heck I would even take a single C cell configuration keeping closer to the original 3AAA form factor (would probably need to be a little fatter to accommodate a C cell). For the short time I had the XL50, I missed the lack of a momentary mode and it seemed that it ate up AAA cells fairly quickly. I also didn't much care for the round cylinder shape of the XL50, I found it kind of slippery and sometimes I grabbed it and tried to turn it on by pressing on the wrong end. I also missed it not having a clip, although I now see that the XL50 is often sold with a Mag Tac clip which should solve this problem as well as improving the grip and providing for the attachment of a lanyard. The construction of the XL50 also struck me as being not quite as solid as most other Mags including the similar Mag Tac and the Mini Mags; in fact the XL50 kind of reminds me of a pumped up Solitaire more than anything.

After returning my faulty XL50, I thought I would get a XL200 which has a few more bells and whistles I would like to check out, but I somehow never did.....now that the new warm white XL50s are coming out, might be a good excuse to get another XL50.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 22, 2018)

Giant Solitaire... good point. lol.
I tried the XL100 and 200 as well and like you did xxo with the 50 was the fate of those two. Neither failed. It was just that the operator(mwah) still struggles with my DVD player remote so getting my mind wrapped around those 2... my more logical son picked the 100 and the IT tech son picked the 200....

Perhaps the 3 cell carrier is a way of using molds and such from the 2x123 MagTach but in a $25 light? 

It wouldn't hurt my feelings if Maglite did a 1x123 version of the XL50. The XL3.0 perhaps?... or a way to convert it to an 18500 instead of the 3 battery carrier. I use a LifePo4 18500 in a couple of LuxPro's that use 3 cell carriers.


----------



## xxo (Jan 22, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Giant Solitaire... good point. lol.
> I tried the XL100 and 200 as well and like you did xxo with the 50 was the fate of those two. Neither failed. It was just that the operator(mwah) still struggles with my DVD player remote so getting my mind wrapped around those 2... my more logical son picked the 100 and the IT tech son picked the 200....
> 
> Perhaps the 3 cell carrier is a way of using molds and such from the 2x123 MagTach but in a $25 light?
> ...





That carrier must have cost Mag a lot to develop and make....I doubt if it was a low cost solution to use the Mag Tac parts as few parts appear to be interchangeable between the XL50 except maybe the reflector and besides I think the XL100 might have come out before the Mag Tac and the XL50 was intended to be a simplified XL100. The carrier, if IRC would be hard to bypass with a Li Ion cell with all of little positive and negative contact pins. A rechargeable carrier with a built in Li-Ion battery pack might be a good option for XL series users, but that would require proprietary charger of some sort.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 22, 2018)

^^ Just conjecture on my part about XL 50 vs MagTac.

Yeah, I've thought about the proprietary stuff and by the time a "pack" was built there'd probably only be room for a RCR123... but hey, I'd be cool with that too.

Can you imagine the nay-sayers and pixel counters reaction to a USB capable Maglite XL50?... with warm tint? 

"Well.... well... tsk, the body is too shiney" lol


----------



## xxo (Jan 22, 2018)

They could probably adapt the XL50 to the battery/charger set up they use with the rechargeable Mag Tac; Mag seems to favor LiFePo chemistry over other Li Ion for greater safety and increased charge cycles.

The nay says will ***** no matter what - that's what they do. The XL100, that's been around since like 2010 has more unique flashlight geek features and functions than any light I can think of and it never really caught on - too complicated for the vast majority of Mag's customers and that it's a Mag is enough to cause the nay sayers to twitch.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 22, 2018)

Agreed,
The UI was simple, gimmick free ideas way over the heads of Wrangler jeans wearing Maglite customers (like me, but I wear Levis)... like some of David Chow's ideas that too were way ahead of the curve. 

I wonder what even possesed them to do the XL100 and 200....


----------



## xxo (Jan 23, 2018)

Maybe they dropped by CPF and read all the rants about Mag never innovating anything and they let their engineering staff run wild to see what they could come up with?

If some Chinese company came out with a light with the XL100 UI that ran on an 18650 and claimed 2000 lumens, I wonder how it would be received?


Personally I think the XL100 might have been more successful if it ran on a single AA and Mag put out a advertising campaign to get people to think that they needed or at least wanted some of it's unique features it might have sold better, but lets face it Mag's bread and butter are simple reliable affordably priced no nonsense lights and that's what Mag's customers are looking for and what they expect to get with a Mag......if they want a novelty gizmo they will probably just get the atomic Navy SEAL light as seen on TV.


----------



## flatline (Jan 23, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Agreed,
> The UI was simple, gimmick free ideas way over the heads of Wrangler jeans wearing Maglite customers (like me, but I wear Levis)... like some of David Chow's ideas that too were way ahead of the curve.
> 
> I wonder what even possesed them to do the XL100 and 200....




I've got XL100 (it was on clearance for 50% off) and it's an okay little light. I could do without the "ZZZ" and disco modes, but the beam is nice and variable output is simple enough that my kids like to use it. My two main complaints about it is that I find the PWM distracting and the drain caused by the electronic switch makes me worry about the batteries.

If I had paid full price I would have been disappointed, but for what I paid, it's been a good light.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 26, 2018)

Somebody reported "spectrum" XL50's are at eBay. All I saw were blue colored emitters.
But ZBattery shows some warm minimags scheduled to arrive in 2 weeks. Sounds like by Valentines day our favorite dealers will be getting some. 

Of course that caused me to look around for clues of possible warm ML50's and 300's... but at this point I've seen no hints of the big Mags getting warm'd beams...


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 26, 2018)

My ML50L has been getting more and more use lately since I sold off some other lights and I'm really digging it. Also I've accidentally been testing it toughness as it has taken 3 or 4 pretty hard spills onto the concrete during nightly dog walks. Has some good marks to show for it but still functions perfectly. Since selling my MDC 2AA this has taken over as my bedside WTH was that light as well. This is the first C cell Mag I've ever tried and the 2C size is really winning me over. Now i do still love the feel of a good 3D mag, but for overall usage the size and output of this light rock. Being able to choose from the different settings and output levels is a Maglite dream. The only really knock I had on some older Mags was the single output and alkaline batteries. Well this light and some Tenergy Centura C cells has alleviated those annoyances and a Maglite is making me happy again.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 27, 2018)

Wow! Your first C size Maglite? 

In the old days lights using 2 C cells were called "baby" lights because they were so small compared to their D sized counterparts. But over the decades D sized lights have always sold better. I suppose for numerous reasons.

By the time Maglite arrived the C cell light was as respected as the D size. But D size still out sold the C. Lately what I've noticed on box store displays are empty spots where C size once were and D size packages hanging there collecting dust. Be-it Rayovac or Maglite or those Chinese store brands... C size seems to be pretty popular these days.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Jan 27, 2018)

xxo said:


> Maybe they dropped by CPF and read all the rants about Mag never innovating anything and they let their engineering staff run wild to see what they could come up with?
> 
> If some Chinese company came out with a light with the XL100 UI that ran on an 18650 and claimed 2000 lumens, I wonder how it would be received?
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you on the UI and the reception around here. There is definitely a stigma and instant snubbing on Mag. 
And I agree with you on the lack of advertising as well. 
I remember as a kid seeing Maglite commercials on TV(the semi-truck one always comes to mind). Now a days I don't even see Maglite end caps. They're making an effort on social media, which is good and the way to go for sure, but since their main market is the average Joe they need to remind people they exist and why their product should be preferred to the plethora of cheapo China lights. And it doesn't have to be a novelty gizmo. In fact, I think portraying it as such could hurt them. 

I've got an XL200 and have EDC'd it for over 3 years and it works great. The UI was definitely different than the tried and true simple On/Off function Mag is known for but I got the hang of it quickly. Its second hand now. Its survived an uncountable number of hard drops and has a bend bezel to prove it. Its been lost in the muddy grass for 4 days with plenty of rain and no issues. I Liked it so much I picked up an XL50 from a box store to keep near a door in the house. Plus it came with the bezel lenses which I re-purposed on some MiniMags and belt clip Ive now put on the XL200 to clip to my hat brim while working/rummaging.

The XL series and TAC series are great steps in the right direction. Ive said it before on here but I think Mag, if it wants to or cares to get any sort of following with the flashlight hobbyist they need to release 1-3 lights that, by their own description, abandons alkaline cells and embraces the multi-tier modes that function between 1k+ lm realm and <1lm eco modes with insane runtime.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 28, 2018)

Well put Gas... well put.

Late last summer while using my 3 cell ML50 at work I did have a few people ask "wow, that's a Maglite?" when they say how bright it is. 

Another thing Maglite could do is market their own LifePo4's for the big lights. They tend to shy away from lithium cells with the high output like 18650's, so they could potentially send out a message "hey, rechargeable fans we hear ya... check out the new MagCell's".


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Jan 28, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Well put Gas... well put.
> 
> Late last summer while using my 3 cell ML50 at work I did have a few people ask "wow, that's a Maglite?" when they say how bright it is.
> 
> Another thing Maglite could do is market their own LifePo4's for the big lights. They tend to shy away from lithium cells with the high output like 18650's, so they could potentially send out a message "hey, rechargeable fans we hear ya... check out the new MagCell's".



Well, according to their booth featured in the 2017 SHOT Show videos their latest MagCharger in the C-cell size does use a LifePo, does it not? And the vids Ive found of the 2018 show still show that same model in the lineup. 
I'd pick one up(for sure if it has a 12v cradle to mount inside the trucks and tractors) but it doesn't appear to be on their website.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 28, 2018)

Someone here mentioned the 1000 lumen version. I've been hoping to see it for sale for a while now. It sounds like it still isn't available. 

From what little research I've done it seems like LifePo4 is on the list of numerous battery platforms for cars, machinary and other modern thinking ideas. K2 seems to be involved in all kinds of upcoming uses. No thermal runaway and 'disposable' are 2 reasons. And if I remember correctly there are versions that can keep up with even the most powerful of those other more dangerous chemestries. 

I would think Maglite would have truckers in mind when designing chargers. Truckers are likely a huge market for them. Police to a small degree as well. I think the rechargeable MagTac can be found in a bunch of patrol cars these days. 

Now if Mag did a "piggy back" charger like Streamlight does.... wow-ee, I'd definitely be all over that. One where an external charger could be added to the base charger via USB cord... perhaps 2...
Battery 1 recharges in light and battery 2 sits waiting to be called into action.


----------



## maglite mike (Jan 28, 2018)

The maglite ml150 is available on ebay. It's $120 from a few dealers. It seems like Maglite is getting these out to the smaller shops first.


----------



## xxo (Jan 28, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> My ML50L has been getting more and more use lately since I sold off some other lights and I'm really digging it. Also I've accidentally been testing it toughness as it has taken 3 or 4 pretty hard spills onto the concrete during nightly dog walks. Has some good marks to show for it but still functions perfectly. Since selling my MDC 2AA this has taken over as my bedside WTH was that light as well. This is the first C cell Mag I've ever tried and the 2C size is really winning me over. Now i do still love the feel of a good 3D mag, but for overall usage the size and output of this light rock. Being able to choose from the different settings and output levels is a Maglite dream. The only really knock I had on some older Mags was the single output and alkaline batteries. Well this light and some Tenergy Centura C cells has alleviated those annoyances and a Maglite is making me happy again.





I was never much of a C cell fan until the ML50's and ML25's came out.....now I am liking them very much even though I generally run my C cell lights on AA Eneloops, because they are rechargeable, don't leak and in the case of the Eneloop Pros/XX's the runtime is about as good as with an alkaline C. The more I think of it the more I would like to see a 1 C cell XL50 or the like.


Back in the 80's I had a friend who swore by his 5 or 6 C cell Mag because it fit in his baton ring and was easier to carry on a duty belt and handled more like a baton than the heavier D cell Mags, but now using a flashlight as a substitute for a baton is generally frowned upon so this is not much of a factor anymore.


----------



## xxo (Jan 28, 2018)

GasganoFJ60 said:


> I totally agree with you on the UI and the reception around here. There is definitely a stigma and instant snubbing on Mag.
> And I agree with you on the lack of advertising as well.
> I remember as a kid seeing Maglite commercials on TV(the semi-truck one always comes to mind). Now a days I don't even see Maglite end caps. They're making an effort on social media, which is good and the way to go for sure, but since their main market is the average Joe they need to remind people they exist and why their product should be preferred to the plethora of cheapo China lights. And it doesn't have to be a novelty gizmo. In fact, I think portraying it as such could hurt them.
> 
> ...






I thought the same about advertising the XL100, I'm thinking advertising it might have worked against Mag's image of providing simple/dependable/easy to use flashlights, which is probably why Mag simplified the UI on the XL200 and especially the XL50.

I do see Mag advertise occasionally on the weather channel, usually when a big storm is on the way; I am sure it is a good advertising strategy for them. 

The Mag Tac is a very underrated light IMHO, I think Mag got the UI dialed in perfectly for a tactical light on the plain bezel version with their quick click system of momentary/constant on and low power.....I am glad that the same set up can be had in function set 3 on the ML50 and ML300.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 28, 2018)

A 1C ML50 would be awesome! I see the 1 cell mods people have done and they look really cool. Little stubby throwers.


xxo said:


> I was never much of a C cell fan until the ML50's and ML25's came out.....now I am liking them very much even though I generally run my C cell lights on AA Eneloops, because they are rechargeable, don't leak and in the case of the Eneloop Pros/XX's the runtime is about as good as with an alkaline C. The more I think of it the more I would like to see a 1 C cell XL50 or the like.
> 
> 
> Back in the 80's I had a friend who swore by his 5 or 6 C cell Mag because it fit in his baton ring and was easier to carry on a duty belt and handled more like a baton than the heavier D cell Mags, but now using a flashlight as a substitute for a baton is generally frowned upon so this is not much of a factor anymore.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 28, 2018)

ML12.5 perhaps? 

Vesture of Blood made one from an ML25 when they first arrived. 

Post #179
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Maglite-LED-at-Wal-Mart&p=4858523#post4858523


----------



## xxo (Jan 29, 2018)

What I am thinking of for a 1 C cell Mag would be based on the cylindrical shape of the XL100/200/50 but a tad fatter to fit a alkaline C cell, which should give 3-4X the run time of the 3 AAA versions. Including a simple spacer to the package would make it dual fuel for running AA's. A few other things I would like:

Knurling like on the bigger Mags instead of the straight striations of the XL series (which would get away from the puffed up Solitaire look of the XL's). LX versions with Mag's hard anno grenade grip like on the Mag Tacs would be cool too.

Add programmable function sets like on the ML50 and ML300 (maybe with a added low/medium/high function set).

Pocket clip (I would much prefer a metal clip to plastic).

Provision for attaching a lanyard.

Neutral tint.

….maybe Mag could call it the XLC and if it sells, a D cell XLD could follow with a side switch like on the ML300.

A rechargeable XLR version running on a 26650 LiFePo cell adapted to the Mag Tac “cup holder” charger base would be great for those who want a rechargeable option.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 29, 2018)

And camo... bring back camo.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Jan 29, 2018)

xxo said:


> What I am thinking of for a 1 C cell Mag would be based on the cylindrical shape of the XL100/200/50 but a tad fatter to fit a alkaline C cell, which should give 3-4X the run time of the 3 AAA versions. Including a simple spacer to the package would make it dual fuel for running AA's. A few other things I would like: Knurling like on the bigger Mags instead of the straight striations of the XL series (which would get away from the puffed up Solitaire look of the XL's). LX versions with Mag's hard anno grenade grip like on the Mag Tacs would be cool too. Add programmable function sets like on the ML50 and ML300 (maybe with a added low/medium/high function set). Pocket clip (I would much prefer a metal clip to plastic). Provision for attaching a lanyard. Neutral tint. ….maybe Mag could call it the XLC and if it sells, a D cell XLD could follow with a side switch like on the ML300. A rechargeable XLR version running on a 26650 LiFePo cell adapted to the Mag Tac “cup holder” charger base would be great for those who want a rechargeable option.


 I was thinking along similar lines when I picked up the ML25 3C 2 weeks ago and comparing it to my XL200.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 30, 2018)

Any reason why Mag doesn't do these new side switches on say the Mini Mag Pro Plus?


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Feb 1, 2018)

I have no real idea why. I can assume it is part to the "classic" design that Mag has going on. It also seems to be a less complicated design.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 2, 2018)

The minimag has never used a clicky. Probably never will. 

And a AA sized barrel using a button the size of an ML 50 just isn't practical.


----------



## xxo (Feb 3, 2018)

Yeah I don't think a side switch would work on the Mini Mags, but a tail switch would be great and I'm sure many people have been asking Mag for one for many years, but so far they have not gone that route even though many after market tail switches have been sold by other companies.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 3, 2018)

I have one of those NiteIze clickys on a NiteIze'd minimag. 

Don Keller worked for Tony back in the early minimag idea days and wanted to see a clicky. Never happened so when he left he did a Brinkmann version with a clicky. It had a big ole squishy thing on the end and a twist to lock out feature that "locked" the button instead of cutting the circuit. Dang nice design. But when Brinkmann wanted to go overseas for manufacturing Don split.... or maybe when Don split they did or something... I forget which.

There was also a short lived Don Keller company called Sigmalite that did a clicky. 

One of the virtues of the minimag is it's switch. But I never grew comfortable with the Pro version hi/lo method. I have (or had I forget) one stashed somewhere. 

What drew me to the ML25 was the potent output in a jumbo minimag platform. Absolutely amazing brightness for a sub 200 lumen flashlight. And the 3 cell version runs a good long time. 

My 2cell ML50 has gone from hanging by the door to coffee table use. In my home that makes it a go-to light as traffic tends to pass by the coffee table often, so when someone needs a flashlight "viola, there's one on the coffee table."


----------



## xxo (Feb 3, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> I have one of those NiteIze clickys on a NiteIze'd minimag.
> 
> Don Keller worked for Tony back in the early minimag idea days and wanted to see a clicky. Never happened so when he left he did a Brinkmann version with a clicky. It had a big ole squishy thing on the end and a twist to lock out feature that "locked" the button instead of cutting the circuit. Dang nice design. But when Brinkmann wanted to go overseas for manufacturing Don split.... or maybe when Don split they did or something... I forget which.
> 
> ...



I remember those Brinkmans, looked just like Mini Mags with big squishy tail cap switches....if I remember right Streamlight also made something like that for a while.

I agree about the ML25's I use mine as a go to light around the house., but I also like the Mini Mag Pro Plus. I guess Mag figures that if it ain't broke they might as well stick with the time proven twisty that so many of us are used to and like, but a tail cap switch option would still be nice (which is one of the reasons I would like 1AA and 1C versions of the XL50 or XL200 with the electronic switch like on the 3AAA versions and the Mag Tac).


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 3, 2018)

1 cell ML? And an XL clickey?
I'd be all over that.


----------



## xxo (Feb 3, 2018)

Now that I think of it I had one of those squishy tailcapped Brinkmans, I don't remember what happened to it, but I do remember that there was something about it I did not like......proably some of the same things kbOrrg mentioned in his CPF review way back in 2001:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?704-Brinkmann-Legend-2AA-Review


This review reminded me about the Brinkman Nexstar bulbs, I used to get these for my incan Mini Mags because they were noticeably whiter and brighter than the old Mag krypton bulbs, in fact they even seem a little brighter than the newer xenon Mag bulbs.


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 4, 2018)

I picked up a 2C ML50L for $25 tonight at our local Home Depot.

It does have a nice spot, but it really doesn’t have a flood mode, just a bit larger spot, as shown in several above photos. I’d prefer that it actually had a good flood to go with the nice spot.

I like to the stock UI, though it takes me a while to locate the recessed switch.

The tint is a nice white.

Overall, I like it much better than the old incandescent Mags.

I much prefer the spot through flood beam profiles of my Coast Polysteel 600 (4AA),p which appears to throw about the same, but has a larger hot spot, but the ML50L would make a much better hammer substitute than the Coast.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 4, 2018)

Something about the side switch for mellow use, (around the house, walking the dog etc) that is more natural and comfortable. ML50L plus the small Zebralight I had show me the benefits of that style light over the tail clickies. I still like a tail clicky and a twisty, but comfort wise I think the side button is best.


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 4, 2018)

Agree that side switch is way more comfortable, just difficult to locate on the larger lights.


----------



## xxo (Feb 4, 2018)

LightObsession said:


> I picked up a 2C ML50L for $25 tonight at our local Home Depot.
> 
> It does have a nice spot, but it really doesn’t have a flood mode, just a bit larger spot, as shown in several above photos. I’d prefer that it actually had a good flood to go with the nice spot.
> 
> ...



$25 is a good deal for a ML50! I didn't know HD was selling 'em that cheap.


I find the switch is a little easier to access on the D cell ML300.


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 4, 2018)

xxo said:


> $25 is a good deal for a ML50! I didn't know HD was selling 'em that cheap.
> .



My locale Home Depot has the ML50L On sale for $25 an the XL50 for $20.


----------

